

AVC.fm: Fred Wilson’s blog automatically podcasted with the VoiceBunny API - torrenegra
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/02/22/avc-fm-fred-wilsons-blog-podcasted-sans-fred-wilson/

======
buritica
Looks awesome!

